# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Indian Ringneck

## Gore

Καλησπερα σε ολους και καλως σας βρηκα.
Ειμαι νεο μελος και εχω εναν indian ringneck απο 4 μηνων και ηταν ταισμενος στο χερι απο μωρο.
Τωρα ειναι περιπου 9 μηνων και εχει γινει επιθετικος μαλλον λογο εφηβιας απο οτι εχω διαβασει....

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι θηλυκό ή αρσενικο παντως απο 4 μηνων εχει ενα αχνο δαχτυλιδι.

βαζω δυο φωτο να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας !!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφο Ρινγκνεκ! Να το χαιρεσε!  :Big Grin:  Και να περνατε καλα!

Οσο για το φυλο θα σου πουν οι πιο εμπειροι στα ρινγκνεκ!  :winky:

----------


## Gore

> Πολυ ομορφο Ρινγκνεκ! Να το χαιρεσε!  Και να περνατε καλα!
> 
> Οσο για το φυλο θα σου πουν οι πιο εμπειροι στα ρινγκνεκ!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!

Το μονο που με φοβιζει ειναι οτι εδω και 3 βδομαδες εγινε επιθετικος εντελως ξαφνικα.

Πριν ηταν μια χαρα και με εφηνε ακομα και να το χαιδευω.

Τωρα οπως βλεπετε και απο τις φωτογραφιες , το εχω στο χερι μου παντα με γαντια γιατι τσιμπαει δυνατα το ατιμο και με εχει σακατεψει !!!! χα χα χα !!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πιστευω πως δεν ειναι τιποτα, μαλλον το μικρο σου περναει εφηβεια(οπως και οι ανθρωποι). Και εμενα και το θυληκο μου μπατζι πριν καπιους μηνες δεν με αφηνε να το πλησιαζω και με δαγκωνε ενω τωρα εχει ηρεμησει αρκετα. Πιστευω και εσενα σε λιγους μηνες θα ηρεμησει...
Παντως εσυ μην το βαζεις κατω, τα ρινγκνεκ ειναι πανεξυπνα και πολυ περιεργα για τα παντα, εσυ το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να ασχολεισε ολ και περισσοτερο μαζι του! 

Επισης, καλως ηρθες ειδα πως εισαι νεος στη παρεα!  :winky:

----------


## Gore

Ναι απο περιεργεια αλλο τιποτα !!!!
Οτι και να δει θελει να το δει απο κοντα , να δει τι ειναι !!!!!

Επισης οταν το εχω εξω και του δινω καποιο παιχνιδακι , σταματαει το δαγκωμα και παιζει με αυτο που του εδωσα.Διπλα να εχω τα χερια μου δεν με δαγκωνει καθολου.

Παντως εγω ακομα και που αρχισε να δαγκωνει , του μιλαω οπως πριν χωρις φωνες κλπ .Γενικα δεν εχω αλλαξει συμπεριφορα απεναντι του.
Ελπιζω να γινει οπως παλια γιατι μαρεσει πολυ να το χαιδευω και να κανει περιεργους ηχους .Εσκιβε το κεφαλι του και το χαιδευα και εκανε κατι ωωωωωωω  ωωωωωω καπως ετσι !!!! χα χα χα !!!

----------


## panoss

ΝΑ σου ζήσει το πουλάκι!! Είναι πολύ όμορφο!!!
Όντως περνάει εφηβία και εγώ το είχα περάσει με το μπάτζι μου όπως και ο Κώστας!

Κανε υπομονή και θα ηρεμήσει πάλι!

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλησπέρα! 

Να σου ζήσει το πουλάκι!! Είναι σίγουρα 9 μηνών?? 

Νομίζω πως μόνο υπομονή μπορείς να κάνεις... και ελπίζω να ηρεμήσει το μικρό σου!

----------


## Gore

> Καλησπέρα! 
> 
> Να σου ζήσει το πουλάκι!! Είναι σίγουρα 9 μηνών?? 
> 
> Νομίζω πως μόνο υπομονή μπορείς να κάνεις... και ελπίζω να ηρεμήσει το μικρό σου!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!

Ναι περιπου 8-9 μηνων ειναι.
Φαίνεται μικροτερο ή μεγαλυτερο ;

----------


## xrisam

Χαχα τι φατσα είναι αυτή? Πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! και καλως ηρθες Δημητρη. 

Ομορφο το Ringneck σου να το χαιρεσαι!!! 

Μεγαλυτερο απο 9 μηνων φαινεται. το φυλο του δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις ακομα, εκτος και εαν του κανεις test dna. 

Η συμπεριφορα του εχει να κανει καθαρα με τις ορμονες του. 

Υπομονη! και θα επανελθει καποια στιγμη στην φυσιολογικη του συμπεριφορα. 

Παρακατω σου παραθετω μερικα χρησιμα αρθρα. 

(1) Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri) 
(2) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(3) Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ 
(4) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(5) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(6) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(8) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(9) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(10) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(11) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς! 
(12) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(13) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(14) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους.
(15) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(16)  Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## Gore

> Καλησπερα! και καλως ηρθες Δημητρη. 
> 
> Ομορφο το Ringneck σου να το χαιρεσαι!!! 
> 
> Μεγαλυτερο απο 9 μηνων φαινεται. το φυλο του δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις ακομα, εκτος και εαν του κανεις test dna. 
> 
> Η συμπεριφορα του εχει να κανει καθαρα με τις ορμονες του. 
> 
> Υπομονη! και θα επανελθει καποια στιγμη στην φυσιολογικη του συμπεριφορα.


Σε ευχαριστω και εσενα οπως και ολους τους φιλους του φορουμ!!!!!

Παντως πανω απο 10 μηνων δεν ειναι με τιποτα. Εγω συμφωνα με αυτα που μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος που το ταιζε το εχω για 8-10 μηνων.
Τελως παντων δεν εχει και μεγαλη σημασια για εμενα αυτο.
Αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι να ειναι καλα και να περναει καλα  :Happy: 

To test dna που γινεται και ποσο περιπου κοστιζει ?
Φανταζομαι στην αθηνα θα εχει καπου που μπορω να το κανω.

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πολυ ομορφο το φτερωτο σου φιλαρακι να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## Efthimis98

Μιλάμε είναι Ο παπαγάλος. Είναι τόσο όμορφος, και γεμάτος χάρη!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει και να τον χαίρεσαι, να περνάτε τέλειες στιγμές μαζί... για χρόνια!  :winky:

----------


## Gore

> Μιλάμε είναι Ο παπαγάλος. Είναι τόσο όμορφος, και γεμάτος χάρη!! 
> Να σου ζήσει και να τον χαίρεσαι, να περνάτε τέλειες στιγμές μαζί... για χρόνια!


Να εισαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :Happy: 

να και μερικες ακομα φωτογραφιες απο το μωρακι μου !!!

----------


## olga

Πολύ όμορφος! Ενας κούκλος! Να τον χαίρεσαι!...βαλε και κανενα βιντεακι!

----------


## Scarface

πανεμορφο πουλακι να το χαιρεσαι!

----------

